
Saying No In Less Than 60 Seconds - peter123
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2009/06/say-no-in-less-than-60-seconds.html?utm_campaign=foundrygroup&utm_content=site-basic&utm_medium=fndry.gr-copypaste&utm_source=direct-fndry.gr
======
pasbesoin
This reminded me of a recent thread on another one of his blog entries. Seems
somewhat relevant (not wasting time, and what to do if he were to not say no
to you):

Preparing For A First Meeting With Me

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=615464>

